# WUSV 2009 Russian dog



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

I cannot help but smile when I watch this video from this year's WUSV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GNM7GGKVQ&feature=channel

Say what you will, but I actualy like this dog. I wonder what kind of training did he have to go through.

Either way, he was clearly having fun, his handler not so much, even Lance Collins smiled and laughed a couple of times.

Judgng by the noises, ther crowd was having a blast too.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

Working Properly The Grips, and reducing the training stress

My Kind of dog, and the kind of dog German Sheperds need on their lines

GREAT DOG!


----------



## Becky Shilling

He did seem to be a crowd favorite. The helper might not have been quite so crazy about him.


----------



## Becky Shilling

He did seem to be a crowd favorite. The helper might not have been quite so crazy about him. 

I liked this bitch, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL2TIa21rxM


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

Nice one too, a little less compulsion on her training this dog would be also more intense 

Nice Dog


----------



## David Ruby

In training, do people generally ever switch which blind the agitator is in? I know in trials the agitator is always in the same place, but the dog seems to just blow past the empty blinds without even looking.

That said, the dogs looked very nice and that was not meant to be a criticism of the dogs at all. The heels were less Pez-dispenser-y and more natural than what I am used to seeing in SchH videos, and the dogs looked pretty intense and seemed to want to push things in the B&H. Nice videos. I always thought it took serious balls to stand there when a dog's jumping and biting pretty darn close to your face trying to get you to F-up and flinch so they could bite you even if they ARE trained to go for the sleeve.

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Thanks SO much for finding this. Maybe it is the training, but this is what I prefer to see here and there, not the prancy *** shit.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> I cannot help but smile when I watch this video from this year's WUSV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95GNM7GGKVQ&feature=channel
> 
> Say what you will, but I actualy like this dog. I wonder what kind of training did he have to go through.
> 
> Either way, he was clearly having fun, his handler not so much, even Lance Collins smiled and laughed a couple of times.
> 
> Judgng by the noises, ther crowd was having a blast too.



I did like how the dog was having a blast!

And Lance was pumped!


----------



## Sherry Spivey

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I did like how the dog was having a blast!
> 
> And Lance was pumped!


No score for protection. Disqualified if you watch to the very end. The third command for out is an auto non qualify.](*,)

I loved the Cira dog. Wow, fast. The blinds could have been run a bit tighter she looked like she was going wide to peek for the helper.


----------



## susan tuck

I agree Adi, I liked him too. On another board someone complained about his grips, but if you look at this video from earlier this year -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcZgvoUHETU&feature=related As you can see, NO PROBLEM in the grips! Someone else mentioned his OB, which I guess was in the 70s (didn't see the video) and said that quite possibly the dog might not be able to handle the pressure to come up 20 points, as well as the pressure to be in control, good grips all the time, no cheap shots, no molesting, which I think is a legitimate observation or possibility. I don't know, I don't know the dog, but I sure liked him anyway. :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I cant make a opinion the dog wasn't able to make or maintain a full grip I do think he might make a good cop dog. I to like to watch some of the raw not so polished dogs he seems to be a nasty bastard.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I agree with you Mike. He'll bite for real. LOL Almost did.


----------



## Bob Scott

Crummy foose, dirty in the blind, shallow grips, lousy outs, nasty with the helper! 
Did I say that I liked this dog!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thanks SO much for finding this. Maybe it is the training, but this is what I prefer to see here and there, not the prancy *** shit.


I couldn't agree more Jeff. And Bob, same here. The type of dog I like would likely never do well in SchH and I am perfectly fine with that!


----------



## Denise Picicci

I agree, I liked this dog also. Love the fight he has and what he brings.


----------



## ann schnerre

it brought a smile to my face as well: that boy is ready to GO!! under control, though just barely (and we all know that "close" only counts in hand grenades and horse-shoes, right?). 

i liked him, though i wouldn't want to try to train him. i think. nope--beyond my capabilities; but if i had those capabilitites--what FUN


----------



## Steve Burger

David Ruby said:


> In training, do people generally ever switch which blind the agitator is in? I know in trials the agitator is always in the same place, but the dog seems to just blow past the empty blinds without even looking.
> 
> 
> -Cheers


We constantly switch up the blinds that the decoy is in. We will also have the decoy standing outside the #6 blind making distractions while we have the decoy who is going to be giving the bite in one of the earlier blinds. We do a lot of other stuff as well, but enough out of me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
Someone else mentioned his OB, which I guess was in the 70s (didn't see the video) and said that quite possibly the dog might not be able to handle the pressure to come up 20 points, as well as the pressure to be in control, good grips all the time, no cheap shots, no molesting, which I think is a legitimate observation or possibility.

This is not a shot at you Susan, this is a shot at how ****ing stupid some people are. The dog is able to handle the pressure, he just won't submit. It is not until you have a dog like this, that you see what I am talking about. 

I also thought it was cute that Scheiber brought up the "grips" (***) the dog got what he could and held it. Wasn't obsessively regripping. I personally think he lost his bite on the back trans because he went a bit early and was thinking he was gonna get beaten. LOL

I thought it was nice that the crowd was happy to see a dog that was not an automaton.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/493933.html


----------



## Mike Lauer

in that video of the female the dog set up in the hold and bark way off to the side on the decoys elbow
do you think that is training or nerve because the nerve seemed fine everywhere else


----------



## susan tuck

I wouldn't go so far as to say the person who made the remarks about pressure was a ****tard or was ****ing stupid, I think he was just pointing out that with dogs, some cannot handle the pressure necessary for top points. I don't think he was saying that was necessarily the case with this particular dog. I agree with him, some dogs fall apart with pressure.

BUT I sure don't get the feeling this dog would have a problem with pressure. When I watch this dog, I see power and drive out the yingyang, I agree he rocks! Of course I could be wrong because I too have no clue about this dog or his training. 

As far as his grips go, anyone who questions his grips take a look at the other video from earlier this year that I posted, it should put your mind at ease.


----------



## Erik Berg

This dog was nice also, good looking too,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6kld1Qm5gM


----------



## Steve Burger

Erik Berg said:


> This dog was nice also, good looking too,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6kld1Qm5gM


Some parts were good but...Lousy escape bite, lousy bite on the re-attack out of the long pursuit. Guarding "style" that would annoy Mr. Collins to no end (silent with mouth hanging open, tongue out). Score of 81. What was so impressive?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Erik, that dog is as gay as that music. WTF is wrong with european people that we cannot just hear what is going on ??

Not impressive at all.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Steve Burger said:


> Guarding "style" that would annoy Mr. Collins to no end (silent with mouth hanging open, tongue out). Score of 81. What was so impressive?


why does a silent guard make him a less impressive dog?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It is not the silent guard, as he described it, it is the lack of intensity, and the fat ****s exhaustion. : )


----------



## Erik Berg

The escape bite was a problem for many dogs so the grips there I´m not so bothered about, thought he had a nice couragetest. Here is javirs wok,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNMwjiZiiAk


----------



## Denise Picicci

I more I see this dog work the more I like him but the 2 things I would love to see in this dog is after the out and the handler approches he immediately takes his eyes off the helper and onto his handler, not a pic I like but I am sure this was trained to keep control of him. I also would like to see him do his jumps better but he is a BIG dog and because of that he does not push off very well. I love his blind search, slows down to look in each blind, something you don't see alot. You really see the bond they have and that is very nice to see, great team and great training.

He did a super super job considering he trialed last week at the BSP.


----------



## susan tuck

Eric I liked Amigo Zamat, too. Here is another video of him IPO3 part C from earlier this year: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grN1g2qr03Y&feature=fvsr

Here is his pedigree for those who are interested: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs_details.php?id=44983&new_lan_en


----------



## Steve Burger

kristin tresidder said:


> why does a silent guard make him a less impressive dog?


In many cases it is likely to cover up some lousy barking and a lack of intensity. From what I understood the silent guard was allowed some years ago when the Eastern European working dogs were allowed to enter the trials and in their REAL working environment they were trained to do silent guards. I have heard Lance talk about this being an entirely different scenario than most of what he is seeing with silent guards and a lack of intensity.


----------



## susan tuck

Steve Burger said:


> In many cases it is likely to cover up some lousy barking and a lack of intensity. From what I understood the silent guard was allowed some years ago when the Eastern European working dogs were allowed to enter the trials and in their REAL working environment they were trained to do silent guards. I have heard Lance talk about this being an entirely different scenario than most of what he is seeing with silent guards and a lack of intensity.


I have to disagree with this statement, only because there happens to be a couple of unrelated Malinois I know who do silent guards. It was completely natural for them and both are as intense as any dogs I have ever seen, one is a club members dog and his silent guard speaks volumes, if you know what I mean! 8)8)8) 

On the other hand, I have seen a lot of show line shitter GSDs, who's silent guard is most definitely attributable to a lack of intensity. :-&:-&:-&

Far be it from me to think I know better than Lance, it's just what I've noticed in my little corner of the world!!!:smile:


----------



## Denise Picicci

I prefer the silent guard over the barking, a true intense silent guard is very impressive to see.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Someone else mentioned his OB, which I guess was in the 70s (didn't see the video) and said that quite possibly the dog might not be able to handle the pressure to come up 20 points, as well as the pressure to be in control, good grips all the time, no cheap shots, no molesting, which I think is a legitimate observation or possibility.
> 
> This is not a shot at you Susan, this is a shot at how ****ing stupid some people are. The dog is able to handle the pressure, he just won't submit. It is not until you have a dog like this, that you see what I am talking about.
> 
> I also thought it was cute that Scheiber brought up the "grips" (***) the dog got what he could and held it. Wasn't obsessively regripping. I personally think he lost his bite on the back trans because he went a bit early and was thinking he was gonna get beaten. LOL
> 
> I thought it was nice that the crowd was happy to see a dog that was not an automaton.


Pffft :lol: I want to here more I would like to here you break down the the entire routine and each bite starting at blind 6 :-s entertain me oh man of a thousand dogs ;-) It is not until you have a dog like this, that you see what I am talking about.


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike Lauer said:


> in that video of the female the dog set up in the hold and bark way off to the side on the decoys elbow
> do you think that is training or nerve because the nerve seemed fine everywhere else


Hard to say. It could be the dog has just been allowed to create the habit. It could be that the dog is avoiding the stick hand. Lots of different reasons other then nerves.


----------



## Mike Burke

Anyone got video of the dog from Mexico that scored 100 in protection?


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mike Burke said:


> Anyone got video of the dog from Mexico that scored 100 in protection?


Not the 100 point routine but another nice one http://www.youtube.com/user/anxelfox#p/a/1/p2TdQ6wmbHE


----------



## Mike Burke

Nice dog... Thanks for sharing.

I can not help but comment on the helper work.... no stick threat on the re attacks....pop the sleeve in the dogs mouth and go... It's a re attack! Attack!... Not a prey bite!

I see it all the time. It pisses me off. Threaten the dog! Use the stick..... especially the ATTACK out of the back tansport and the courage test. Use the stick! 

I apologize for the rant.

Again... Thanks for the video.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Mike Scheiber said:


> Not the 100 point routine but another nice one http://www.youtube.com/user/anxelfox#p/a/1/p2TdQ6wmbHE


Here is the test of courage/long bite from the 100 pointer www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-QJTqxNrA 
Not sure ware 100 pts comes from I saw 2 slight bumps in the guarding


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

A dog like what ?? You make no sense.


----------



## Mike Burke

Thank You again.... I appreciate it.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Check out how much show line is in the grandfather third generation on the bottom half. : )

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/142.html

There is some of it.


----------



## Steve Burger

susan tuck said:


> I have to disagree with this statement, only because there happens to be a couple of unrelated Malinois I know who do silent guards. It was completely natural for them and both are as intense as any dogs I have ever seen, one is a club members dog and his silent guard speaks volumes, if you know what I mean! 8)8)8)
> 
> On the other hand, I have seen a lot of show line shitter GSDs, who's silent guard is most definitely attributable to a lack of intensity. :-&:-&:-&
> 
> Far be it from me to think I know better than Lance, it's just what I've noticed in my little corner of the world!!!:smile:


We have a dog at our (Lance's) club that has an extremely intense silent guard, but it was not brought up in our club.


----------



## Edward Egan

Erik Berg said:


> The escape bite was a problem for many dogs so the grips there I´m not so bothered about, thought he had a nice couragetest. Here is javirs wok,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNMwjiZiiAk


This dog was OK, I think the decoy sucked more than the dog. WTF, stepping back on the re-attack???

The dog seems to need some exersize, fat and out of breath!


----------



## Greg Naranjo

Denise Picicci said:


> I more I see this dog work the more I like him but the 2 things I would love to see in this dog is after the out and the handler approches he immediately takes his eyes off the helper and onto his handler, not a pic I like but I am sure this was trained to keep control of him. I also would like to see him do his jumps better but he is a BIG dog and because of that he does not push off very well. I love his blind search, slows down to look in each blind, something you don't see alot. You really see the bond they have and that is very nice to see, great team and great training.
> 
> He did a super super job considering he trialed last week at the BSP.


the more I see him, the less I like him...hate the jumping b/h....and the control before the transports....way too compliant for me. He does have drive and big grips but i'm not a fan
.


----------



## Al Curbow

I really like that dog. Bet ya it's a fun dog to have around too. For the ones that don't like him : how did you score that day? LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Are you guys talking about the Russian dog, or the fat dog that someone else posted ??


----------



## Erik Berg

Satoris gator whole 100p routine,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwAWVIHDJI


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

WHo cares, the dog is gay.

INK again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcZgvoUHETU


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Much better grips and some control in that video. Glad to see he is capable. Fun dog to watch. Too bad he was so gung ho at the WUSV. Gotta be a bummer to make it all that way for a DQ. Dogs like this are the only thing that keep me awake watching Schutzhund.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WHo cares, the dog is gay.
> 
> INK again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcZgvoUHETU


LOl!


----------



## Nicole Lit

Loved watching the video of Ink....



> In training, do people generally ever switch which blind the agitator is in?


We have and do. My gal, however, will sniff the air and believe it or not, she catches "wind" of which blind the helper is in. I would love to have a helper in each blind to see what would happen with that...


----------



## Sheena Tarrant

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WHo cares, the dog is gay.
> 
> INK again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcZgvoUHETU



Thought this video was kind of interesting. Looks like same competition, different dog with a different sire, but dam is a litter sister to Ink's dam. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cixLkyuGmz8&NR=1


----------

